# Two HK's



## Shinkengata (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm purchasing a new pistol in the coming months, and originally i planned to purchase a Glock, but i've since turned my sites(I know, bad pun) on H&K.

I have two guns that im torn between.

The first is the USP Compact .45 ACP

http://www.hecklerkoch-usa.com/index.jsp?loc=101&SITEID=A&PartNumber=704531

It's one of the less expensive models, its compact, and it's available in the .45 ACP caliber. I can get one for around $650.

The second is the P2000 SK

http://www.hecklerkoch-usa.com/index.jsp?loc=101&SITEID=A&PartNumber=704204

A More expensive gun, but i like the dimensions and shape of the gun. My only problem with it is that it is not available in the .45. However, it does come in the .40 S&W, and im fine with that.

Basically, what i'm gonna do is go to a retailer and handle both guns very thoroughly and see which is the better fit for me.

Anyone own/have owned either of these models, or used either extensively? If so, What are your thoughts on them?


----------



## TonyU (Jun 12, 2005)

I don't own either, but I have shot both of them.
Both are very good guns.
My question to you is, what's the gun for"
By that I mean is for CCW, Duty (if LEO) or just plain ownership. Each of those question will give you a different perspective as to which gun you may want to purchase.
I'm a 45 fan, but nothing wrong with te 40's either.
I'm at work and our firewall won't allow me to open the sites, what's tha capcity of the P2000 SK? I forgot.


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 12, 2005)

TonyU said:
			
		

> I'm a 45 fan, but nothing wrong with te 40's either.
> I'm at work and our firewall won't allow me to open the sites, what's tha capcity of the P2000 SK? I forgot.


9 rounds for the .40 or 357 Sig, 10 rounds for the 9 mm.  

It's lighter than the USP Compact, but seems to have more bulk (1.28 inches vs 1.14 inches.  With a good holster, though, the width need not be an issue.


----------



## Shinkengata (Jun 12, 2005)

Im purchasing the gun for CCW as well as home defense, Tony.


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 12, 2005)

Either gun would be fine for both purposes, with the P2000SK being a bit more concealable, and the USP Compact being more comfortable to shoot.  

I'm only saying "a bit more concealable" simply because the USP Compact has a slimmer profile.  If the choice were up to me, I'd get the USP Compact, and stoke it full of 185 grain standard pressure Remington Golden Saber hollowpoints.


----------



## TonyU (Jun 13, 2005)

I agree with Grenadier. Go with the USP compact. Very good gun, plus did I mentioned I'm biased towards the .45? Especially for home defense. It goes well with my shotguns. Also he's right that about the gun being more confortable. More comfortable better shot palcement.
Caliber for me is a non-issues since I get mine issued to me.


----------

